# Do groomers let you stay?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Just wondering if its normal for a groomer to say that owners are not allowed to stay while they are grooming the dog?

She said she finds the dog won't settle if their owner is there - wouldn't it be the opposite? :huh:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I've called up alot of grooming salons, and I have heard this "reason" also. I can kind of see that your dog would be looking at you, like "Help, Mommy!" and the groomer could be frustrated by the distraction. But I prefer mobile groomers myself-- I want to see what they are doing, and my house is cleaner than a grooming salon. And it would be too easy for the pups to get shaved because they have a mat on them! (You hear those nightmare stories all the time) 

One place I called had a different reason for not allowing you to stay saying that I could stay if I was the first appointment of the day so that they could be sure to give the pup back in a timely manner (since they get into a backlog). If you wanted to stay, perhaps you could find a place that would allow you to do that. 

Can't wait to see the haircut!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My groomer here is Athens is okay w/my staying & making a video! She is great! She is also a decent groomer & I think expensive but compared to the US-- NOT. I usually don't stay as I use the time to do things where Kitzel is "unerwuchet" (not wished). You need to ask them not to give him any sedatives, not to put perfume or powder on him, use organic, etc. if those are your preferences. Having had a dog w/cancer I am a little crazy in these regards. She is okay w/all of it! She does exactly what I ask and we don't even speak the same language!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Sophia and Sandi!!

I am finding it so hard to choose a groomer


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One idea is to get a a recommendation from someone where you have liked the cut. Also use one where it is hard to get an appointment---that usually means they are good. I have her show me which blade she will use (if she is clipping, but Kitzel gets a scissors cut and not a clip). You should ask her to check the anal glands, trim nails and if you want hair out of the ears! I also put just a drop of alcohol in the ears after they get home as they have lots of water in the ears and this dries it out (a little trick I learned when my daughters were in German swimming classes). 
Can't wait to see what you get! Pictures erwuchet!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Petsmart lets you watch them once they are done bathing and drying them (that's done in the back) but I don't let Aolani see me as I know that he will go crazy once he does.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have never stayed for a dog grooming appt. But I did take pictures when I was ready for a change. It may have taken a few appts of us going back and forth, but i finally got what I wanted. I love my groomer, she is very professional. Once we got it worked out, I never thought about it again. 

Hope you have pictures.....they're worth a thousand words..... :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My groomer lives in my apartment building. She works for a salon during the day but moonlights at home. I stay and kind of help out a little. If I stand at a certain place, Tyler will look at me but he's never anxious or wanting to get to me or away from her. He loves her and I get to see everything done. It's also spotless in her apt when we come in. Not so much when we leave :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

amby said:


> Thanks for the replies Sophia and Sandi!!
> 
> I am finding it so hard to choose a groomer


Try calling the best and/or most expensive vet in town. They see so many dogs everyday, and usually know who the most well-coiffed ones go to. That's how I found mine.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I've never asked my groomer to let me stay since I work, but I haven't been too happy the last two times since she keeps cutting the hair around the eyes. After our last episode, though, I don't think she will make that mistake again. Just be sure you take a picture and make them write the instructions down!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually some dogs and cats are much better without their owners while others do very well with the owner present. Often whether you stay or not depends on the shop and liability.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I am going to use a mobil groomer next time for Sophie. This last time I took her in to get groomed, I had called several friends to see where their dogs get groomed. I found 2 pictures and took them in. Showed them to the man when I dropped her off and he said that it wouldn't be a problem. I offered to leave the picture's with him, but he said he didn't need/want them. When I picked her up, I hardly recognized her!!! It was nothing like what I had asked for! Now I am scared to let someone else trim her unless I am there.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a friend with a pet boutique and about a year ago she put in grooming . She made a small waiting area by the groom room and there's a big window so you can watch your dog being groomed. I was really surprised how many people wait for them. I would want to know I could if I wanted too. My groomer comes to my house and I'm loving that. Its hard to find a good groomer but there are some out there. The thing I look for the most is kindness. I'm very lucky because my groomer does a great job, she's a big animal lover and she's very kind to my girls.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My groomer would not let me stay because the shop is small and the dogs wouldn't settle. But I trusted her implicitly, my dogs were always groomed the way I wanted, and she was a friend from back in our high school days. I had to book appts. 6 weeks ahead for a Saturday appt. so I knew she was good enough that she was straight out busy all the time. And my dogs always loved going there. I have to admit that I loved leaving them. I had to drop off at 8 a.m. and pick up at 1:00 p.m. But she knew I was flexible and knew that if she was getting backed up she could leave my dogs to the end and call to tell me she was running late. I loved having 5 or more hours of alone time to do the big housecleaning jobs that were always a pain to do with dogs underfoot.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i stay with the groomer most of the time. she doesnt mind, and we just talk while she grooms them.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

I think I know what groomer I am going to go with - Its a mobile groomer who has groomed my Amber 3 times - and she LOVES him! The only thing is I don't know how good he is at following instructions - as Amber(pom coat) was just a tidy up each time. 
But I'm gonna print some pics and write and say exactly what I want.

One other question - do groomers clip dogs before or after they wash them?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sometimes you do a rough clip to get the bulk off, then bathe and finish on a clean coat. When I take a Malt down from full coat and it is to be clipped, I bathe and dry, then I scissor off a good deal of the length, then I clip. On Malts you really have to do a final clip/scissor on a clean coat to get a nice finish.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine does it after. Can't wait. Do you know when you're going to try to set up the appointment?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Mine does it after. Can't wait. Do you know when you're going to try to set up the appointment?


In the next 2 weeks hopefully - would love next week.

I want to get some fun pics first of him in full coat - like running around outside and playing


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

When I first got Poppy and took him for his first bath and cut, there was no way in he|| I was going to just drop him off somewhere. It took a bit of searching, but I found a groomer (Yvonne) that lets you stay, and she is sooo wonderful!!

I asked her where she had previously worked, and she said she worked for a lady that did not allow people to stay. After working with that lady for a few years, she realized why the lady did not want people there, because she was very rough with the dogs. Yvonne chose to leave and find some place that let the owners stay.

Some times I stay and we hang out and talk, although I do go around the corner when she brushes his legs, as he is calmer when I'm not around. Sometimes I go and run a few errands, knowing that Yvonne loves and takes care of Poppy just as well as I would!

I love the owners of the shop, and I'm there quite often. You would not believe the number of dogs that come in and have been injured by other groomers. :angry:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## monica.cb (Jul 16, 2009)

I insist on staying. I would never leave my dog alone. I love them too much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another idea: write out what you want on a 3 x 5 card w/dog's name & yours (w/phone # in event of ??)---saying what exactly you want done. I leave my card there for reference. That way, there is no question about whether you asked/didn't ask for something to be done. I always write "no treats, please" on mine!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Soon after Star went to the Bridge I stopped in at my groomers to visit and see if there were any Malts there I could hug. One of her gorromers had a ShihZsu on her table brushing him out and hit a mat. He snapped at her and she hit him! :w00t: I told her not to hit him, and then showed her how to remove the mat. I returned the next day and told my groomer, the owners daughter about the incident. The nasty groomer was fired! :chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal's regular groomer allows me to stay if I wish to!! He is awesome. He also allows me to help him groom them :HistericalSmiley: of course, when I want to.

It took me a while to find THE groomer that I loved for my malts. Most importantly as well, follows my instruction when I give him.

I go for the one who truly is super gentle and loving with the fluffs. 

If my schedule allowed me to squeeze the time to stay with the malts, then I do that. Otherwise, I leave them knowing and feeling good that they are in safe hands.

All the best, Orla 

hugs
Kat


----------

